# woohoo



## BradG (Apr 21, 2013)

I purchased a canon EOS300D today with a lens, and have one on the way for closeups

I took this one earlier getting a feel for the camera and love it. lots of things to learn so il be sure to read up in this section of the forum. exciting times.. need to fix my tripod :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Apr 21, 2013)

That is an awesome collection of truly original pens! The new camera works well.


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 21, 2013)

very unique pens


----------



## reiddog1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice pics and congrats on the new camera Brad.  Your pens, on the other hand, are ridiculous.   It just seems unfair!!!!  I'm truely jealous!!

Dave


----------



## BradG (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks all . It will certainly give me the opportunity to get familiar with slrs before moving onto the more serious canons. Looking forward to trying out macro


----------



## 76winger (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see some great photos from you Brad, if you excel in photography as well as you have with your custom pen making, we're all in for some real treats!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## BradG (Apr 24, 2013)

76winger said:


> Can't wait to see some great photos from you Brad, if you excel in photography as well as you have with your custom pen making, we're all in for some real treats!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


 
Thanks Dave, though I have a long way to go to getting familiar with a real camera!.. and even then it pails into insignificance when compared to an EOS 650D lol... but a great start block none the less.

in the mean time il continue to use my wife Jen as a model taking random pics playing with apertures, ISO's and WB :biggrin:



Mrs G:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice investment for our viewing pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 24, 2013)

That is a awesome collection of pens and a very nice photo. I think that camera will really serve you well.


----------



## Ambidex (Apr 24, 2013)

*cam*

Oh great...all these pens I've seen and envied are now going to look even more incredible?:biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Apr 24, 2013)

Ambidex said:


> Oh great...all these pens I've seen and envied are now going to look even more incredible?:biggrin:


 
ah now just because I have a nice camera does not mean that I am a photographer lol



mikespenturningz said:


> That is a awesome collection of pens and a very nice photo. I think that camera will really serve you well.


 
Here's hoping Mike 



dalecamino said:


> Nice investment for our viewing pleasure :biggrin:


 just had my macro lenses delivered so will be messing around with them tonight :biggrin:


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 24, 2013)

I've had the EOS 20D for years and love it.


----------



## BradG (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats reassuring to hear Sharon :wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice looking group of pens, Brad....With or without the new camera! VERY CREATIVE!


----------



## BradG (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Andy


----------



## terryf (Apr 26, 2013)

BradG said:


> Thats reassuring to hear Sharon :wink:



On the down side, I have a 300d lying in a bag behind me thats as dead as a door nail. Worked fine for quite some time then all of a sudden nothing.
I've had a 30D, then a 5D which was great for a while and then upgraded to the 1Ds Mk2

If you're going to get a macro, dont worry with the fancy stuff, get a Sigma 105mm or Tamron 90mm which are reasonably priced and learn to focus manually. The focus is horribly slow on those things and the only one with half decent focus is the Canon 100mm f2.8 IS which is substantially more moola than the others. 

Alternatively, if a 180mm macro comes up at a good price, grab it but more importantly, get yourself an ring flash and light tent - that built in flash is horrid!

Good luck with the photography Brad!



ps. I think I might take the 300D to work and build a little something inside it and send it off with a bang :biggrin:


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Apr 28, 2013)

Spark plug = genius


----------

